# Fandom Cringe words



## iamtheend (Jun 21, 2015)

we all have words and phrases in this fandom that we hate post yours below. mine would be popufur hearing that word makes my neck dissapear


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2015)

Murrsuit
Yiffstick
Fursecution


----------



## Taralack (Jun 21, 2015)

Two words - coming out


----------



## Ratical (Jun 21, 2015)

_Fursonally_, I don't dislike any of them. I'm weird like that, I guess.

But then again I don't like the concept of "popufur" because why we gotta drive a wedge between famous/non-famous furs. We're niche enough as it is. That, and it's not a very good pun to begin with.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't even know where to begin. Probably the worst, though, is anything that has had "fur" shoehorned into it.


----------



## zinski (Jun 21, 2015)

When _ish_ is used in a sentence instead of _is. _For example: *Ish very sleepy.* That grinds my gears.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 21, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Two words - coming out



^ THIS

I was just going to say that briefly reading the title to this thread


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 21, 2015)

animal related puns

worse than the holocaust


----------



## Taralack (Jun 21, 2015)

zinski said:


> When _ish_ is used in a sentence instead of _is. _For example: *Ish very sleepy.* That grinds my gears.



I think I've seen that occur in the anime fandom as well


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 21, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Two words - coming out




Cringe worthy and quite frankly a all too often misused term with its approach


----------



## Troj (Jun 21, 2015)

There are a lot of words that can be funny or amusing when people use them lightheartedly, ironically, or satirically, and become annoying or creepy when they're said with a straight face, or with an air of self-congratulation at being so "cute." Murr. Yiff. Various puns.

Personally, I think a lot of anime-speak ("kawaii desu senpai-chan!") and cutesy Internet lingo ("Can we not..." "I can't even!") wears on my patience more than most furry slang. 

Also don't like baby talk.


----------



## Coluth (Jun 21, 2015)

Everytime I login to a forum and see the words "coming out as furry" Really? Are you so insecure that you need the validation of random people on the net. Besides, who cares if you're furry. Not like coming out as homosexual or some other thing.
Anytime I hear someone IRL use internet lingo or anime lingo like everyone gets what you're saying. When in niche groups it's fine even expected. When in general public, use proper language what ever it is you speak.
Mate. I get that British and Aussies use "Mate" in reference to their friends. Beyond that it's irritating. "Oh, my mate an I are going shopping today" No you spazbater your boyfriend and you are going shopping today. As much as you want to be, you're not animals! You're people you don't have mates you have BF/GF/Fiance/Husband/Wife etc.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2015)

"Fursecution"
"_Murr_"
"Yiffy"
"Popufur"
"Fursona"
Anything where people use the words "paws" instead of hands. 

I hate everything.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 21, 2015)

When people use murr completely serious it makes me sad :c


----------



## Hewge (Jun 21, 2015)

All of them


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 21, 2015)

I wuff you 
Pawing off 
Otters :V


----------



## Hewge (Jun 21, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Otters :V



u wot


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Fur puns are terrible, please stop. 
And if you take the term yiff seriously, you need to lighten the fuck up. *throws lamp*
When people call us furfags in a non-joking way I scream inside. 
And who the fuck thought murrsuits were a good idea?


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 21, 2015)

Hate all of them. Brony tems to me make me cringe a lot more, least we don't have shit like "pegasister" or "clop". Ah god...


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 21, 2015)

Hewge said:


> u wot



Not u hewgey I wuff you bunches


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2015)

This whole thread makes me cringe. But yeah, all of the above.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> I wuff you
> Pawing off
> Otters :V



_Oh Murr :3c _


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 21, 2015)

FangWarrior said:


> Hate all of them. Brony tems to me make me cringe a lot more, least we don't have shit like "pegasister" or "clop". Ah god...



Ah brony puns... everypony hates them.

LOL!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 22, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Ah brony puns... everypony hates them.
> 
> LOL!



"welcome to le herd XDDDddd!!!1"


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jun 22, 2015)

Something we've probably all heard at least once: "Yiff in hell, furfag." Other than that, I'm not easily offended by any of the terminology originating from the fandom.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 22, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> Something we've probably all heard at least once: "Yiff in hell, furfag." Other than that, I'm not easily offended by any of the terminology originating from the fandom.



That's not really a fandom thing. That's just a relic of a bygone era regurgitated by 14-year-old "epik trollz". Also it's funny to watch people get offended by it still so it has its uses.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That's not really a fandom thing. That's just a relic of a bygone era regurgitated by 14-year-old "epik trollz". Also it's funny to watch people get offended by it still so it has its uses.



Wasn't that a shirt design for a while way back?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 22, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Wasn't that a shirt design for a while way back?



Probably. Of course this is also a shirt design so that's not saying too much.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Probably. Of course this is also a shirt design so that's not saying too much.



I had already lost my faith in humanity, but now I've lost my faith in the fandom too.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I had already lost my faith in humanity, but now I've lost my faith in the fandom too.



Took you long enough.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Took you long enough.



5 months seem like a pretty short time to me, considering it took 12 years for humanity.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2015)

Substituting wolf with wuff/wuffy for _everything_


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 22, 2015)

The only thing that really makes me cringe are the puns, especially the 'fur' ones. Although I usually like animal terms when referring to furry characters, like paws instead of hands, etc., but if used to refer to your actual self or other people, then that could also make me cringe a little.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 22, 2015)

It takes a special kind of insanity to be a fur. There's a point where even the most fucked up shit will stop bothering you, like developing immunity to a poison. On topic, I find fetish-related cringe puns the most hilarious.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It takes a special kind of insanity to be a fur.



Could you explain that? I can't get it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I had already lost my faith in humanity, but now I've lost my faith in the fandom too.



Feels like you've got that the wrong way around.
If you want to be a furry, horrible cringing always has, and always will be, part of the package. I knew that before I even joined.

I'm surprised nobody has brought up convention names yet. Practically all of them have terrible fur puns as names.

Rainfurrest
Further Confusion
Whatever the hell else


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Feels like you've got that the wrong way around.
> If you want to be a furry, horrible cringing always has, and always will be, part of the package. I knew that before I even joined.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has brought up convention names yet. Practically all of them have terrible fur puns as names.
> ...



I know that, I've just been thinking that there were some Furs that are acting a bit more... Normally, I guess? But now, I have understood that we are all f*cked up in some way.

You forgot Furnal Eclispe. I can't even prounounce  it properly.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> You forgot Furnal Eclispe. I can't even prounounce  it properly.


You know, I'd never even heard of that one. But it just goes to show:

Confuzzled
Eurofurence
Califur
Confurgence
Vancoufur
I'm looking at a list now
Holy shit there are loads


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 22, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I had already lost my faith in humanity, but now I've lost my faith in the fandom too.



Pfft you just got here, you have to put faith into something to lose it first. Stick around awhile kid, this fandom will destroy you yet. :V


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> You know, I'd never even heard of that one. But it just goes to show:
> 
> Confuzzled
> Eurofurence
> ...



Furnal Equinox*, sorry. It's in Toronto.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 22, 2015)

I actually hate the word _yiffing_.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 22, 2015)

Weird/stupid as they are, I'd have to become a lot more sensitive and thin-skinned before any of these words would actually make me _cringe_.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Weird/stupid as they are, I'd have to become a lot more sensitive and thin-skinned before any of these words would actually make me _cringe_.



I don't think anyone is necessarily crawling into a shattered heap of hopelessness because some sperg started saying a bunch of hideously embarrassing shit. It's more minor annoyances that make you avoid said person at all costs than anything else.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 22, 2015)

"Yiff" and "pawing off" makes me really uncomfortable but that might be Post Traumatic Stress Disorder because my first girlfriend used those words quite freely.

...what, she was my first, I was too young and inexperienced to have any bloody standards at the time. >w>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2015)

All the puns ar dreadful


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Anything where people use the words "paws" instead of hands.
> 
> I hate everything.


i'm guilty of this.
-but in my defense, my dad occasionally referred to ours as paws when i was a kid. "Paws off", (innuendo not intended) was written on anything he didn't want me or my siblings to mess with and "paws" was his usual word when referring to our hands. That habit rubbed off on me looooong before i knew furries were a thing.

That being said, i find it obnoxious in furry context unless it's referring to _actual_ paws.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 22, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Probably. Of course this is also a shirt design so that's not saying too much.



Say what you will, but that guy is the Yiff *Master*. You don't get that way over night. 
He can teach you, but he'd have to charge. And you don't wanna know what the price is.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 22, 2015)

Ratical said:


> And you don't wanna know what the price is.



If it's virginity then sadly I can't pay him.


----------



## Coluth (Jun 22, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If it's virginity then sadly I can't pay him.


Saving it for that special someone???

JK >o<


----------



## Filter (Jun 22, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> All the puns ar dreadful



Some of us preferret like that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2015)

Babyfurs.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Babyfurs.


Babyfurs in themselves are totally deserving of their cringiness, but the word? Nah.
It's two words mashed together sensibly to name something new. We do that all the time.
Like hosepipe.
or corkscrew.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2015)

Anything with fur or paw crammed into it.

Also wen people tawk wike dis :3 XD *wags tail*


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Also wen people tawk wike dis :3 XD *wags tail*



I've gotta add- Colon P is totally more irritating.
E.g.
'sorry i didn't know i stole your art it was just really cool to copy please understand me '


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 22, 2015)

On the scalie side - "happy hatchday"

My neck is in shambles from the amount of times I've slammed my face against my desk after reading that.  

On the furry side, pretty much every word that has "fur" wedged in.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Babyfurs in themselves are totally deserving of their cringiness, but the word? Nah.
> It's two words mashed together sensibly to name something new. We do that all the time.
> Like hosepipe.
> or corkscrew.


True. The word makes me cringe because of what I think of right after hearing it, I suppose.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

The fur pun at the end of the Zootopia teaser makes me cringe every time.


----------



## IAN (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh wow, this'll be fun....let's see:

Pawsome
Facepaws
Furrsecution
Murr and Yiff when not used in satirical/humorous way
Yiff when used in place of "fuck" (yiff yourself, yiff you, etc.)
Arfs
EDIT:
Birbs
Rudderbutt (nickname for otters)
Marflebark


From experience as a babyfur:

'Tinky
Pamps
Dips/Diaps
Poof
Sissy (when used in wrong situation)
Daddy

When outsiders try to use basic terms like "Fursona" and "Furry" in a horribly wrong way is super cringeworthy.


But by far the most cringeworthy of all: *"DO U RP?"*


----------



## Kayla (Jun 23, 2015)

Popufur.
When people replace hands with "paws" when they post sentences.


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't really mind a lot of words that this fandom can come up with, but if you go so far as to replace "hands" with "paws" or try to shove "fur" into absolutely everything, then I'll go guns-a-blazing on everyone.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 23, 2015)

I dont have any "furry" terms or words that bother me. Just the improper use of "Their/There" and "Your/You're" other than that. I love seeing how people speak in chat or listening to them ina  conversation. Its quite entertaining to see the extent of the imagination and intellect.


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 23, 2015)

the word fandom is gross in of itself


----------



## jorinda (Jun 23, 2015)

IAN said:


> Marflebark


Even Urban Dictionary doesn't know what the heck this means. Could someone please explain?


My pet peeve: That "lolcat" language. No, u can't _haz cheezburgrs_ unless you speak in actual words. 
Also, people pretending to be "badass gangstaz" by trying to talk like rappers. _Ya kno, bitchez, talking like dis 'n shit. _


----------



## Troj (Jun 23, 2015)

IAN said:


> Oh wow, this'll be fun....let's see:
> 
> Pawsome
> Facepaws
> ...



You win. I am cringing.

("Rudderbutt" is cute, but I could see how people constantly using it to sound oh-so-cute could get old fast.)


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2015)

"crinkle"


hggggn


----------



## Kayla (Jun 23, 2015)

Also, forgot to add, when people call their significant others their "mates". I don't know why but that always bothered me. Like... e___e;;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2015)

Kayla said:


> Also, forgot to add, when people call their significant others their "mates". I don't know why but that always bothered me. Like... e___e;;


I always call friends and other acquaintances "mate" 'cause I've watched too many aussie movies and TV shows but furries make me terrified of using that word 'cause I don't want them to believe I wanna screw them or something. D:




LizardKing said:


> "crinkle"



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]What does that even mean?![/FONT]


----------



## Ratical (Jun 23, 2015)

chesse20 said:


> the word fandom is gross in of itself



'Least it's not "fandumb".

But as far as furries go, "fandom" is the most generally accepted term for our gathering of minds (at least that I've seen). Some people don't like the term "Furry Culture" because it implies some kinda cultural movement deeper identity, or "Furry Lifestyle". There _are_ furry lifestylers, but not everyone wants to be grouped with 'em.

I agree it's not perfect (_fur_fect?) but it's all we got unless we start going down the "pack" or "herd" route.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Kayla said:


> Also, forgot to add, when people call their significant others their "mates". I don't know why but that always bothered me. Like... e___e;;


I refer to everyone as mate, like I am Australian or something. Funny, I have never been to Australia.


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 23, 2015)

All furry lingo upsets me. 
I have Urban Dictionary on my second tab because there is too much cringiness to keep up with. 
"Ish," "meh" as a substitute for "me," "dat," "welp," and any other shitty attempt to be adorable irritate me as well.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 23, 2015)

chesse20 said:


> the word fandom is gross in of itself





JynxLynx said:


> All furry lingo upsets me.
> I have Urban Dictionary on my second tab because there is too much cringiness to keep up with.
> "Ish," "meh" as a substitute for "me," "dat," "welp," and any other shitty attempt to be adorable irritate me as well.





> My pet peeve: That "lolcat" language. No, u can't _haz cheezburgrs_ unless you speak in actual words.
> Also, people pretending to be "badass gangstaz" by trying to talk like rappers. _Ya kno, bitchez, talking like dis 'n shit. _



...I must really irritate people when I talk, sure I mostly do it ironically but I must be such a loser for my word usages, haha!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...I must really irritate people when I talk, sure I mostly do it ironically but I must be such a loser for my word usages, haha!


Don't get so hard on yourself, dammit. Everyone has their quirks when it comes to speech.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> What does that even mean?!



This may give you a hint.

If you're aware of the source, I'm not sorry. sweetbutts


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This may give you a hint.
> 
> If you're aware of the source, I'm not sorry. sweetbutts


Is that fucking Sonic diaper art? Why does that even exist?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Is that fucking Sonic diaper art? Why does that even exist?



Oh you don't know how deep the rabbit hole goes. Interpret that as you will.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This may give you a hint.
> 
> If you're aware of the source, I'm not sorry. sweetbutts


Uhm, sweet jesus, thankfully I am not aware of the source at all.

And I still didn't know crinkle was a word and I'm still not sure what it even means, is it... diaper noises? And do I even wanna know? D: D: D:


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 24, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uhm, sweet jesus, thankfully I am not aware of the source at all.
> 
> And I still didn't know crinkle was a word and I'm still not sure what it even means, is it... diaper noises? And do I even wanna know? D: D: D:



It's a normal word, usually used to mean folding/crumpling paper and the sound it makes.


----------



## IAN (Jun 24, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uhm, sweet jesus, thankfully I am not aware of the source at all.
> 
> And I still didn't know crinkle was a word and I'm still not sure what it even means, is it... diaper noises? And do I even wanna know? D: D: D:


 You DON'T want to know the source. Trust me, unless scat eating and vomit fetishes are your thing.

As for "crinkle": most diapers have plastic backing and make noise when there is movement by the one wearing them. That noise is described as "crinkling." Which personally I can find cute at times when used sparingly but it is definately another term that babyfurs/diaperfurs overuse BIGTIME. Even moreso, "crinklewag."


----------



## Traven V (Jun 24, 2015)

I used to find some words from the fandom cringe worthy but I choose not to care anymore. Cringe worthy today, tomorrow part of one's vocabulary.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 24, 2015)

"Mated" is kinda weird. Like if you call your spouse a Mate, that's cute and all, but when you're all like "Yeah, I mated to this person" it's like .-.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it bad if I want to form a punk band called Yiffsquad?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 25, 2015)

Crinklewag
BroHoof (furries use it.. MANY do)


----------



## jorinda (Jun 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Is it bad if I want to form a punk band called Yiffsquad?


Yiffsquid.


----------



## Coluth (Jun 25, 2015)

jorinda said:


> Yiffsquid.


We're just a short distance from Hentacles now.


----------



## Astus (Jun 25, 2015)

Fur real guys can we stop with all furpuns?


----------



## Ratical (Jun 25, 2015)

Not really cringey, but: Snug, pawsnug, fuzzle, and snuzzle. 

I love hugs. I love snuggles. But do we really need 15 words that mean the same thing? I can't keep track of all these. What are you doing to me when you snuzzle, is it a sneaky fuzzle or a snug nuzzle? I don't know what to feel.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jun 25, 2015)

"Coming out as a furry."  Okay - that's a phrase, not just a word. . .but I get tired of the implication that being a part of the fandom is sexual and shame-worthy.

"Fur" being used as part of other words.  Especially FURSECUTION.  Get over it already.

"Adoption" I know some people really go for this, but I don't understand the attraction of just paying to use another person's creation as your own fursona.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 25, 2015)

Not so much a term, but fat art makes me cringe. Morbid obesity is a major turn-off for me, and I wonder just why such grotesque art clogs up FA.


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 25, 2015)

I never even knew "fursecution" was a word used until this thread. Eugh. Pretty much any word with "fur" added in is pretty cringeworthy. (I don't have a problem with 'fursona', though.)


----------



## Troj (Jun 25, 2015)

Thought about it more, and decided I really don't like the word "plushie." To each their own, but I feel it's infantile in a creepy way. I continue to insist on saying "stuffed animal," even though its two words and four syllables. Saying "plushie" makes me feel I sound like a pedophile or a two-year-old, personally.


----------



## okh (Jun 26, 2015)

This use of Mate stuffed me up a bit... super confused when I first started reading people's pages.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

okh said:


> This use of Mate stuffed me up a bit... super confused when I first started reading people's pages.


U fucking wot m8?


----------



## Zop (Jun 28, 2015)

At furst i thought this thread was going to be cringey :V, like fur realz, but the murrrrr i look at it, the murrrrr i feel comfortable with the thought of coming out as yifftastic to my mate :V


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, the use of the term mate goes far beyond the furry fandom. You guys are attaching additional meaning to the word, changing its connotation. Do you think Australians engage in mating sessions with everyone in sight? Hell no.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Guys, the use of the term mate goes far beyond the furry fandom. You guys are attaching additional meaning to the word, changing its connotation. Do you think Australians engage in mating sessions with everyone in sight? Hell no.



No shit. However in the context of this thread the word 'mate' is fucking awful...m8.



Zop said:


> At furst i thought this thread was going to be  cringey :V, like fur realz, but the murrrrr i look at it, the murrrrr i  feel comfortable with the thought of coming out as yifftastic to my mate  :V



I want to strangle you.


----------



## HaloPies (Jun 29, 2015)

Omg I use cat puns all the time, I bet if I did it here everybody would hate me.

I promise, believe me, they aren't THAT bad.

Probably.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 29, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> I never even knew "fursecution" was a word used until this thread. Eugh. Pretty much any word with "fur" added in is pretty cringeworthy. (I don't have a problem with 'fursona', though.)



The word fursona is pretty damn weird. It's enough to make any regular person cringe in shame, even if it's a normal word amongst us weirdos.
I prefer to say 'character' so I don't sound insane.


----------



## Troj (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, when introducing the concept, I'll say "personal character" or "avatar." Later, I might explain that this character is called a "fursona," but I try to do that with a wink and a smile, to let people know it's meant to be a cute joking pun.


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 29, 2015)

Coming Out as a furry- No. Just no. You shouldn't have to "come out" as a furry. The way I see it,  being a furry is part of you as a person. You wouldn't come out to say, being a vegetarian or something would you? 
Fursecution- I'm assuming this means the persecution of furries or something. I can just see this being used in some online debate and someone being like "I'm under such fursecution right now!" Yeah, that isn't gonna help your case. That's a bad made up word and you should feel bad. 
Other than that, I'm not too bothered by any of the fandom words. Gotta have a thick skin if you wanna explore the world of the internet!


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 29, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> Coming Out as a furry- No. Just no. You shouldn't have to "come out" as a furry. The way I see it,  being a furry is part of you as a person. You wouldn't come out to say, being a vegetarian or something would you?
> Fursecution- I'm assuming this means the persecution of furries or something. I can just see this being used in some online debate and someone being like "I'm under such fursecution right now!" Yeah, that isn't gonna help your case. That's a bad made up word and you should feel bad.
> Other than that, I'm not too bothered by any of the fandom words. *Gotta have a thick skin if you wanna explore the world of the internet!*



I wish I knew that before starting to explore Internet. Now, I am corrupted for the rest of my life. :V


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 29, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I wish I knew that before starting to explore Internet. Now, I am corrupted for the rest of my life. :V



It happens to the best of us


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 30, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> Coming Out as a furry- No. Just no. You shouldn't have to "come out" as a furry. The way I see it,  being a furry is part of you as a person. You wouldn't come out to say, being a vegetarian or something would you?



Actually you would, say if someone offered you meat.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 30, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> Coming Out as a furry- No. Just no. You shouldn't have to "come out" as a furry. The way I see it,  being a furry is part of you as a person. *You wouldn't come out to say, being a vegetarian or something would you?*
> Fursecution- I'm assuming this means the persecution of furries or something. I can just see this being used in some online debate and someone being like "I'm under such fursecution right now!" Yeah, that isn't gonna help your case. That's a bad made up word and you should feel bad.
> Other than that, I'm not too bothered by any of the fandom words. Gotta have a thick skin if you wanna explore the world of the internet!



In Texas maybe :V

"Mom. I... I'm... I'm a vegetarian"


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> Actually you would, say if someone offered you meat.



Yes that's true but at the same time that isn't really coming out. That'd just be like "no thank you I'm a vegetarian." 
But that was just an example anyways. You don't have to come out for something like being furry or for any other aspect of your being.


----------



## Spazzlez (Jul 2, 2015)

Whenever I hear Yiff, I secretly want to stab a baby.


----------



## Zop (Jul 2, 2015)

I just had a great idea for a wonderful new product.

Furdoras.

They're fedoras with furry ears attached to the sides. Dude think about how cool that would be. Walk into a crowded social gathering while wearing one. People would ask you what's with the ears, and you educate them about furries in a patronizing manner like a typical fedora wearer.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jul 3, 2015)

"Fursecution"
"Yiff"
"Murr"
"Coming Out"

I wish to have the power to ignite people that say these.


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 6, 2015)

Spazzlez said:


> Whenever I hear Yiff, I secretly want to stab a baby.



Better yet, why stab a baby when you can stab the furfag that said it?



Armored Chocobo said:


> "Fursecution"
> "Yiff"
> "Murr"
> "Coming Out"
> ...



Also any world that is modified to have 'fur' in it.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 6, 2015)

None of it bothers me, I guess I'm just not anal-retentive.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2015)

Yiff is a murrvelous word, guys.



Troj said:


> Thought about it more, and decided I really don't  like the word "plushie." To each their own, but I feel it's infantile in  a creepy way. I continue to insist on saying "stuffed animal," even  though its two words and four syllables. Saying "plushie" makes me feel I  sound like a pedophile or a two-year-old, personally.



'Plush' is the name of a gay club that I was refused entry to. C:


----------



## Inpw (Jul 6, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Yiff is a murrvelous word, guys.



True, yet it's so vague in it's meaning.

Furry Porn = yiff
Sex = yiff
Horny = yiffy

Where does it end?

Also the "yiff in hell furfag" thing... Fuck yeah I will.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2015)

IAN said:


> Even moreso, "crinklewag."



What about crinklesquish?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2015)

Fursecution
Footpaws
Paws
Pawing off
Tailhole
Murr
Yiff
Woof/Wuff (when referring to wolf)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dafuq is a tailhole? Is that like a gloryhole for tails?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Dafuq is a tailhole? Is that like a gloryhole for tails?



An asshole


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> An asshole


Why the fuck would you call it a tailhole? It's not like you are shoving the tail of your cat up your anus. At least I hope not.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Why the fuck would you call it a tailhole? It's not like you are shoving the tail of your cat up your anus. At least I hope not.



It's.. so stupid, it makes me mad to even think about
I don't know why we need a specific word to refer to the asshole of a dog-man but whatever
Ive also seen furries call real-life animals assholes "tailholes"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2015)

Tail hole is a sexy word. :c


----------



## Cinder42 (Jul 7, 2015)

The word "murr" just makes me grind my teeth every time I hear it.

I'm fine with "yiff" but when used to a bloated degree my fuse grows very short with it very quickly.


----------



## IAN (Jul 7, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> What about crinklesquish?



The overuse of "squish" is annoying in it's on way. I mean it can be cute when used at times but many take it in a tmi direction far to often.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 9, 2015)

I cringe at the word "snowmew" when used to describe a snow leopard.

Do people just call it that because they can't spell leopard?


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

Paws
Yiff
Fursection

And even if it's not exclusive to the fandom: Bara

I think "Murr" sounds cute.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 9, 2015)

At this point, we are just repeating words. Any new cringeworthy words, or are we just gonna keep saying "murr" and "yiff" and "fursecution"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2015)

Words that may not yet have been mentioned:

-Pawsocks
-Knotty dog
-spooge
-Wusky
-Skunking
-Doe-friend
-Tail-Job
-Rubbercat
-Murr-hole
-Zip [whole new meaning in the furrydom]


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't think anyone has mentioned "puppy batter" yet, that one's kinda gross. I haven't seen that one in a _long_ time, though.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 11, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned "puppy batter" yet, that one's kinda gross. I haven't seen that one in a _long_ time, though.


Is that pancake batter made out of puppies?


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox (Jul 11, 2015)

"I wanna be filled up."
"Futa."
"Ayy lmao." (seriously guys, it's getting old nao)


----------

